# What's in your backpack?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm going to start bringing a backpack on the slopes and I'm starting to think about what to pack. So far I'm bringing my camera, Garmin 530hcx, extra long sleeve shirt/sweater, spare laces, lunch, water, and maybe a beer or two.  What about you guys?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Beer! Haha...

Actually I don't ride much with a backpack. However when I did I typically put maybe a bottle of water, camera, and snacks. When using a backpack I tend to overdress so all I have to do is remove one layer if I got too warm and throw it in the backpack.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't ride with a pack unless I'm freeriding only. Spinning or hitting rails with a pack really throws off your balance. When I do have one, I pack things like PowerBars, Camera, KleenEx, IBUPROFEN, and a walkie talkie e.t.c.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Side edge sharpener, extra gloves, mitts, replacement ladders, full size screw driver (Little ones suck), extra goggles, 2-way radios.

Why do you need a GPS?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I've never really needed a backpack and if i do its when im in the backcountry and ill just bring like a GPS in the side pocket of a Camelbak for water but other then that i dont think the extra weight is nessesary. if you bring a camera i usually just have the people at the front desk hold on to it until you know your gona be filming because if you have it in a backpack theres always the chance of landing on it and destroying your sick footage


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

So far no backpack. MP3/herb/piece in one interior jacket pocket. The other inside pocket has a flask and a cam in it. For what you are doing I think my world industries skate pack would work. If you plan on EVER carrying your board get a real BC pack. I think most of what you want to carry COULD be carried in a heavily pocketed jacket but a pack would help.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

hmm... i usually carry my phone, walkie talkies, chapstick, food, camera, identification, extra cash, extra layer, water, tools, extra hardware, lock, mp3 player...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> Side edge sharpener, extra gloves, mitts, replacement ladders, full size screw driver (Little ones suck), extra goggles, 2-way radios.
> 
> Why do you need a GPS?


The GPS is built in to the two way radio. I have the gps built in for when I go hunting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

*Gps...*

GPS is a pretty cool tool for skiing and snowboarding. A company named Mountain Dynamics (www.mountaindynamics.com) makes GPS maps for a lot of the larger resorts with all the trails, lodges and lifts marked. Pretty cool if it's somewhere you don't go a lot. Also, many of the GPS's can record tracks. You can upload them to your computer and determine your total vert and distance for the day and there are some tools to load them into Google Maps watch a visual of the track.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

dday_276 said:


> GPS is a pretty cool tool for skiing and snowboarding. A company named Mountain Dynamics (SnowRanger Ski Resort Maps for Magellan and Garmin GPS) makes GPS maps for a lot of the larger resorts with all the trails, lodges and lifts marked. Pretty cool if it's somewhere you don't go a lot. Also, many of the GPS's can record tracks. You can upload them to your computer and determine your total vert and distance for the day and there are some tools to load them into Google Maps watch a visual of the track.



You have to buy the maps from Mountain Dynamics. I'll stick with the free one they supply you when you buy your ticket. I do however like the idea of tracking your vertical for the day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

i follow the K.I.S.S "kit" when snowboarding, herb/piece/lighter. 
i have garmin extrex legend.gonna bring it the next time i head up to the mountain for some high speed runs =]


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

dont forget those hothands things! i usually carry an extra package of those


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Who wants to snowboard with a backpack on?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Phenom said:


> Who wants to snowboard with a backpack on?


I will if I'm at Sunshine Village in Banff, you need to take a gondola up to get to the base of the lifts. However, there is a station 1/2 way up the gondola that you can get off at to hit the new section of the mountain and this area of the hill does not have a lodge or anywhere to drop off our gear. If you want the first tracks of the day, you will be riding with your pack on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I use a backback when I go to big Mts. But I bring water, beer or liqur or grass(somtimes, not recomended), wax, phone, money, extra hat, shocks, and gloves, trailmap, camera, capstick, Motrin, Drivers Lisence(incase I get hurt or somthing), and a tool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Dakine worked great today. It was better to carry the backpack than to stuff a water bottle, burn stash, and a cuple of beers n my pocket. Also when the sun set it was good to have an extra layer in tow. 

On an unrelated note - we are on our way to the ER now because my friend needs stiches because his ski flew off and hit him in the face. A rough 2nd day of sking for this guy!

----------------------
Posted from iPhone


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

Metalhead505 said:


> I use a backback when I go to big Mts. But I bring water, beer or liqur or grass(somtimes, not recomended), wax, phone, money, extra hat, shocks, and gloves, trailmap, camera, capstick, Motrin, Drivers Lisence(incase I get hurt or somthing), and a tool.


Dude, I think you forgot: workbench, hot wax iron, belt grinder, snowblower, inflatable pool and your pet goat


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

ive always thought of bringin a pack with my phone, money, camera, extra goggles and such, but im worried if i fell backwards on it i would hurt my stuff/possibly my back... anyone had an issue with this



PETE BFLO said:


> On an unrelated note - we are on our way to the ER now because my friend needs stiches because his ski flew off and hit him in the face. A rough 2nd day of sking for this guy!


that sucks, i had to cut my night short on friday cuz i hit my shin on a box, split it open, and had to go to the ER for stitches... the funny thing is i didnt realize it was cut at first (i thought it was a bad bruise) so i rode on it for a good 2 hours before i pulled up my pant leg to find my sock covered in blood


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

PETE BFLO said:


> I'm going to start bringing a backpack on the slopes and I'm starting to think about what to pack. So far I'm bringing my camera, Garmin 530hcx, extra long sleeve shirt/sweater, spare laces, lunch, water, and maybe a beer or two.  What about you guys?



Condoms:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I always use a backpack. It actually saved me like 2 weeks ago. I was doing an Indy and landed on my back and my backpack broke my landing before my head hit the ground. 

In my bag I have an extra hat, my Sony hdd handycam, face mask, food, and drinks.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i dont really like carrying a pack but when i do its usually to carry the cameras. recently did a BC trip so the pack carried my board up and snowshoes back down. also carried powerbars, tool, water.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I never really used to carry a pack, until we did the east coast meet. I got a small burton board-carry bag, thats really low profile, so it doesnt hold much, but holds as much as I need it to.

For that week I was carrying a screwdriver, extra gloves (on warm days), and some snacks. The bag has a built in water-bladder thing, so thats the only reason I'd wear it on a resort... its wicked to be able to drink whenever you need it on the hill. My jacket can hold the mp3 player, wallet and FRS.


----------

